# Spot for 1 cod fishing in ACT this w'end



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm going to get serious now that the season is ending soon with the cold about to hit us and plan on fishing a few old haunts this w'end for Murray Cod.

Where I fish is not freindly to big crowds as its a small water and stealth needs to be applied, so I am offering to take 1 extra person along with Suzi and myself as long as you promise to keep the spot off the forums.

Will be going at least 3 times over Sat/Sun but can only take 1 other at any given time.

Everything is shaping up nicely weather wise and the water is finally starting to clear, I'm gettin really itchy as this is the time the big ones usually want to play.

First in best dressed :wink:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

ohhhh I like it! What time of the day Allan? yakking or walking? I am on a very short leash this weekend.......If I miss out I might go and try and find my own x-spot in the river up North.

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfG8NfoAAD9fgAASQecACCqgEIA//9+gMAFSypDUwgnpGJqYKZGjIwg1U/NTIQ1AGjT1NAyGg0yEjRlTYUPUNNAaGiAPMjxkeuAuNc1gxiiVSLQRcOzwbH2ZNElNKOXE5lGULWQOUGoJDOyzus5DRN87ijp9CWtJ6NtXY0qU6vHA+rxphxTyaVJ+AHBAdOYMBiFTtmz3YjUyoPrj7gZdajV68HBBDzoiQ5VLFlIUNUXPYFH0yUF7LjSdruOXOaDXH+eMAL+1Qr62B0ZtgNyRhiIE2zQ3OBsFgsxA3EBmiVLG0AkYrW7QmQl3bPYvfiB+d+JnrL+EkVQRCDutE5eVEKdnyIhhApg7snBk1hSs7KMCT1oL78/3YSX7DaeXjLS4JI30k8a1VMrQEFIFO4tjUrF6lZgrBWHR5wNVnZQ2EokEdvaWYE5kqjF2G5e3q+1o7Dlu455tk6NQCLrP/F3JFOFCQ8bw1+g=


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Ash & Leigh,

I'll be going at around 6.30am Sunday & roughly 3pm Saturday & Sunday, I'm Red would prefer a morning sesh so that leaves 2 afternoons free for someone else.

Will probably hit Tuggeranong tomorrow morning around 6.30 if a few others are interested.

Leigh check pm re sunday morning details :wink:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Funda,

Would love to join you but have a date 'test peddling' a new Revo.....

Have a great time...

Bart.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I too would have loved to go. Saw the invite to late and have already made other plans for a few rainbows. Hopefully next time mate.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Good luck on the Cod guys,

Hopefully your good luck rubs off on others, here is hoping AKFF gets a positive fishy report and photos ( Not showing any landmarks or locations obviously ) with plenty of habitual native intrigue.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Dang, I am out, poor son has some back teeth coming through, not a good week unfortunatley!

When does the season shut Allan?

Ash


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Ash I usually stop trying for them around the beginning of may, but if this mild weather hangs about a bit longer we might get a couple extra weeks of them feeding up before the big shutdown.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT1oCmkAAClfgAAScIWCkjQgFAo///6gMADVjEUeiA9RpoGgxAA0BqabSk21QaaNGRhAyNGg1MRqTxNBPUGQD1APSEEKpSMLIumfG20XoD8zuyYFS668l8MzpiH2TBZatL1oiKghkD5KWbKaTp1hhiIvsXA0/gcmMG53WqVCghtEw4WdJN3QYSuyHrM7n1D6uNsFospSIgLPzEEMxREFdDAdxmt+o8JNQFIQWTLtsieAhNIyvRqI1iIIDgZ3wgwiSOli5TeS2jDHzHFx0ok9doI7YtnVT0iRARap4gzvGCIJ9pomBLaDmwuKb3X+LuSKcKEgetAU0g==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> aleg75 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, I am out, poor son has some back teeth coming through, not a good week unfortunatley!
> ...


Yeah we are about to buy shares in the comapny, bought quite a few tubes in the past, poor little fella really strugles with the teeth!

Fingers crossed Allan! would like one more before the season ends!

Ash


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Rug rats n teething aye :lol: geez that brings back memories :shock: and believe me the dramas are only just begining , wait another 12 or 13 yrs and they transfer all the pain to you :lol:

Throw a few tubes of bonjella at the mrs and come fishing for your own sake, no point both of you being miserable :lol: :shock: :lol:

A great old mate of mine always says "Ditch the bitch, lets go fish" :lol: :lol:


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Allan,
Would love to get the chance, to even just watch some one catch a Cod. Let a lone try for one my self.

I will not be able to plan much this weekend. I think I will be lucky to get a few hrs on Lake Gin.
I have just started my need job this week and the longer hours have not been real kind on the kids or SWMBO. Time with SWMBO and Kids takes prefrence over fishing.

Good luck, I can't wait to see the Trip report.

May be some other time.

Adrian


----------

